#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Goa B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities

## amos.0119

*NIT Goa Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Goa Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Connectivity:* 
*Nearest Airport :* Goa International Airport, Dabolim
*Distance from Airport :* 35 km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Madgaon Railway Station, Goa
*Distance from Railway Station :* 24 km

*Courses Offered:*

Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication Engineering

*Cut-off 2016:* 

*Cut-off 2015:
**Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*Open(PwD) Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*OBC(PwD) Rank*
*SC Rank*
*SC(PwD) Rank*
*ST Rank*
*ST(PwD) Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

HS
National Institute of Technology Goa
Computer Science & Engineering
17467
46782
0
0
60141
135479
0
0
183817
355680
0
0
309397
309397
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Goa
Computer Science & Engineering
6261
11341
0
0
13687
16685
0
0
66505
90912
0
0
123809
123809
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology Goa
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
26325
50313
0
0
60879
231416
0
0
309705
371832
0
0
349420
677110
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Goa
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
11750
14758
0
0
18688
19676
706210
706210
58715
91545
0
0
135584
135584
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology Goa
Electronics & Communication Engineering
24581
40529
0
0
42925
157389
0
0
219232
311636
0
0
276858
276858
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology Goa
Electronics & Communication Engineering
7973
13158
341441
341441
18283
19441
0
0
54538
90413
0
0
127220
127220
0
0



AI: All India
HS: Home State
OS: Other State
OR: Opening Rank
CR: Closing Rank

*Fee Structure:
*


*
Past Recruiters:*
Amazon
Analytic Quotient
Barclays
FIAT (magnetimarelli)
Housing
HP
IBM
L&T Construction
Musigma
Persistent
Polaris (Financials) Technologies
Tesco
Unisys
Vacation Labs
Zuari

*NIT Goa Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Goa (Konkani: गोंय) is Indias smallest state by area and the fourth smallest by population. Located on Indias west coast in the region known as the Konkan, it is bounded by the state of Maharashtra to the north, and by Karnataka to the east and south, while the Arabian Sea forms its western coast.Goa encompasses an area of 3,702 km (1,430 sq mile). 

Panaji is the states capital, while Vasco da Gama is the largest city. The historic city of Margao still exhibits the cultural influence of the Portuguese.Renowned for its beaches, places of worship and world heritage architecture, Goa is visited by a large numbers of international and domestic tourists each year. It also has rich flora and fauna, owing to its location on the Western Ghats range, which is classified as a biodiversity hotspot.

*Infrastructure and facilities:*
The GEC Campus has been renovated and refurnished to provide academic and administrative activities. A Library and Computer Centre has been set up for the students NITG. Hostel and dining facilities for the students has been provided in the campus. Two cafeterias, excellent facilities for sports and games and facilities for co-curricular and extra-curricular activities are being provided. Buses have been deployed for local transport of faculty and students from nearby places to the campus.

*NIT Goa Hostel & Mess Facilities: NA.* 

*NIT Goa Address:* National Institute of Technology Goa, Goa College of Engineering Campus, Farmagudi, Ponda , Goa , PIN 403 401, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Uttarkhand B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT SilChar B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Kurukshetra B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Delhi B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities

----------

